# Does anyone else have this?



## Bravedart (Dec 8, 2017)

*see picture*
Okay so ever since the worldwide launch of pocket camp I keep getting asked this message telling me to update my data. This happens 2-3 times a day and the update size is always 205mb. It does say skip for now however, it just reboots the game and tells me the message forcing me to update. I have sent an enquiry to nintendo about 5 days ago and they haven?t answered me. Deleting and reinstalling the app has not solved this either.

Does anyone else have this issure? Is it a bug? (also i?ve had the game ever since the aussie release being an aussie myself)


----------



## Snow (Dec 9, 2017)

Are you saying that you are downloading the data and then it reboots and asks you to do it again? That would be a really weird glitch!

(If you are skipping the download it's not going to work right, there have been several data downloads that are separate from updates and all are necessary to play.)


----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 9, 2017)

I had that problem when I downloaded the game before it actually released but now it seems fine, sometimes it might be your internet connection. I  think it will sort itself out


----------



## LuciaMew (Dec 9, 2017)

I also have the same problem as you do. Every times I switch to different app, I always receive the same notification when I resume to ACPC, it is strange that the download always completes at 66%.


----------

